# weapons in the olden days



## tshadowchaser (Mar 26, 2007)

if you think back to the time the first Europeans came to the islands where do you think the weapons of the islanders came from.
Did they know how to smelt metal?
Did they trade with the mainland of Asia, or Africa?
Did they make most of their own weapons out of material at hand?


----------



## tellner (Mar 26, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> if you think back to the time the first Europeans came to the islands where do you think the weapons of the islanders came from.
> Did they know how to smelt metal?
> Did they trade with the mainland of Asia, or Africa?
> Did they make most of their own weapons out of material at hand?



By the time Europeans showed up the area had been Muslim for a few centuries. There was local metalworking (where do you think the sword came from that did for Magellan?). Some of the first iron in the area was from meteorites. Some but not much was mined locally. A lot was traded for from other areas. A good portion of Malay/Indonesian/Souther Filipino culture has roots in India. It's not too much of a stretch to guess that there was some contact there :shrug:


----------



## Carol (Mar 27, 2007)

There are some folks that say that the Damascene blades of what is now Indonesia was a process invented by the locals themselves.  There is a Kriss museum in Indnonesia dedicated to the bladed history and culture of the area.

The intricate, intentional patterns to the Damascene and the other details surrounding the blade are such do seem indiginous to the area.

Unfortunatly I have a nasty case of bronchitis right now and can't do much digging around or asking around but I'll try and see what I can find out once i get back in to shape.


----------



## tellner (Mar 27, 2007)

True, Carol. The main point is that yes, they knew how to work metal. They traded with each other, Asia and the sub-continent. They made most of their own weapons.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 27, 2007)

thanks


any information on the subject or articles relating to it would be welcomed


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 27, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> There are some folks that say that the Damascene blades of what is now Indonesia was a process invented by the locals themselves. There is a Kriss museum in Indnonesia dedicated to the bladed history and culture of the area.
> 
> The intricate, intentional patterns to the Damascene and the other details surrounding the blade are such do seem indiginous to the area.
> 
> Unfortunatly I have a nasty case of bronchitis right now and can't do much digging around or asking around but I'll try and see what I can find out once i get back in to shape.


No, the eggs came from India by trade.:ultracool 
Sean


----------

